# Hi there We are wanting to move to Greece and Need some advice



## disney21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there we are wanting to move to Greece within the next few years, It would be my mum, step dad and me that would be going and we would like to go to Rhodes, Crete or Zante and would like a bit of advice on where would be best to live. 
We have visited all three of these islands and loved them all ! However we did notice Crete had more expats living there! Please, please, please any one with advice would be much apprieciated! 
My mum seems to be a little worried about greek law when it comes to buying a house and the inheritance side of things so any advice on this would also be appriciated! 
Any information would be great so please help!
Many thanks


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

disney21 said:


> Hi there we are wanting to move to Greece within the next few years, It would be my mum, step dad and me that would be going and we would like to go to Rhodes, Crete or Zante and would like a bit of advice on where would be best to live.
> We have visited all three of these islands and loved them all ! However we did notice Crete had more expats living there! Please, please, please any one with advice would be much apprieciated!
> My mum seems to be a little worried about greek law when it comes to buying a house and the inheritance side of things so any advice on this would also be appriciated!
> Any information would be great so please help!
> Many thanks



I have moved to Greece on the mainland (Kalamata) about 9 years ago. Just a word of advice, Zakynthos would be a good choice do to the fact that it is so close to the mainland and has a Seaport and Airport. You have to think about winters here too. Crete is nice, Zakynthos is beautiful, never been to Rhodes so cant say. 
Life is a bit cheaper there also.

Cheers,
Ctsorb


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

A question .Why does the number of expats matter ?
We moved to Rhodes to intergrate with local Greeks. Not to be chummy with Brits
There is a bar on our village , where Brits. congregate. Its like walking into The British Legion 
We avoid it like the plague
There are more serious issues to consider b 4 deciding where to live.
You do know that in order to rent or buy anything in Greece you MUST have a Greek tax Number.
This can ONLY be obtained by going IN PERSON to the tax office ,local to where you will be living.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

You do know that in order to rent or buy anything in Greece you MUST have a Greek tax Number.
This can ONLY be obtained by going IN PERSON to the tax office ,local to where you will be living.[/QUOTE]

...

ACTUALLY I have to disagree 100%....

An AFM number is required to buy a car or motorcycle, to rent or buy property
and to legally work in Greece (for National Insurance and tax), amongst other
things.

*The local Greek Tax Office (Eforia) is the place to do this. An accountant or
lawyer can obtain one for you* or you can apply yourself in person at your local
tax office.

Documents usually required to obtain a Tax number (A.F.M) are:

* passport and a photocopy of passport
* birth certificate and a photocopy of birth certificate
* marriage certificate if married
END QUOTE

Tax and AFM Greece


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

When I posted about the tax number, I suggested the the FREE way of getting a tax number. Not employing / paying someone to do it for you.
When we got our number here in Rhodes , we did not have to produce a birth certficate.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

tpebop said:


> When I posted about the tax number, I suggested the the FREE way of getting a tax number. Not employing / paying someone to do it for you.
> When we got our number here in Rhodes , we did not have to produce a birth certficate.


I was merely pointing out that your statement (and I quote) ....This can *ONLY *be obtained by going *IN PERSON* to the tax office ,local to where you will be living, was in fact incorrect and not true. You did not state that it was the FREE waay, but that it was the ONLY way. Misleading to say the least


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

tpebop said:


> A question .Why does the number of expats matter ?


Silly me but im imagining that the number of expats is a factor because of the "comfort feeling" of being near people that may know the system and ways the locals are, speak the language, and of course to be able to converse in English.


----------



## ovy (Feb 8, 2011)

disney21 said:


> Hi there we are wanting to move to Greece within the next few years, It would be my mum, step dad and me that would be going and we would like to go to Rhodes, Crete or Zante and would like a bit of advice on where would be best to live.
> We have visited all three of these islands and loved them all ! However we did notice Crete had more expats living there! Please, please, please any one with advice would be much apprieciated!
> My mum seems to be a little worried about greek law when it comes to buying a house and the inheritance side of things so any advice on this would also be appriciated!
> Any information would be great so please help!
> Many thanks


Hi, we moved to Crete 4 years ago and never looked back. The reasons we chose this island are many. We did look at the smaller islands (including Zante) but it can be very very quiet in the winter and difficult in an emergency just to obtain a flight back home etc.. here in Crete we live only in the Greek community and there is always plenty to do ALL through the year. regarding your Mum being a bit worried about the purchace procedure then that is understandable. You will need an English speaking lawyer (and try to pick one of your own and not one who your estate agent may point you towards) and he/she will explain everything. Take your time looking at properties and consider what is around you and don't concentrate too much on the view! make a list of things you would like to be near, and please consider moving a little inland as you will find it cheaper. It is normal for your lawyer to have power of attorney so don't worry about that either. Your lawyer will obtain your tax number for you (you need one to open a bank account and later to buy the house etc..). As for inheritance law you can make a will. Cete is a beautiful island and we found the west side much prettier and green but that is only our opinion. Good luck! :juggle:


----------



## Capt. (Feb 8, 2011)

Some good info. from people there (and of course some people's experiences are different from others, so thanks for all the different views).

I too am looking at relocating to Greece from (currently Korea) England. I look forward to all your help in the future


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Capt. said:


> Some good info. from people there (and of course some people's experiences are different from others, so thanks for all the different views).
> 
> I too am looking at relocating to Greece from (currently Korea) England. I look forward to all your help in the future


Many years ago I was given some very good advice from a Greek man on one of the islands when we were considering our move here.
For holidays the islands are fantastic indeed they are great to live on too but consider the following.... especially if you or your parents are in their senior years:-

Is there a good hospital & medical service nearby. Many complex operations and senior consultants reside in Athens, that means perhaps flights / ferries from your location to attend.

Supply of goods, both food, household and building will probably come from mainland Greece, this can add extra purchase cost on some islands.

Are the airports open 12 months a year, or do flights stop?
In poor weather what will the ferries be like if you must go elsewhere?

Depending on how large the island is is there enough for you to do ongoing?

Before you decide think hard, not through "rose coloured glasses", make sure you visit mainland Greece also......especially locations like the Southern Peloponnese if you want to be away from city bustle.

What ever you decide I wish you well.......


----------

